

Python Module of the Week - simonreed
http://www.doughellmann.com/PyMOTW/index.html

======
lorenzfx
Is there anything new to the site? Or why is it up here?

------
sciurus
If you'd prefer the material in print, Doug has written The Python Standard
Library by Example.

<http://www.doughellmann.com/books/byexample/>

------
luriel
In slightly similar news, the second issue of Golang-Weekly is out:

[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/golang-
weekly/uDITHQVeKdY/...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/golang-
weekly/uDITHQVeKdY/discussion)

------
Axsuul
Is there something similar for Ruby gems?

------
novaleaf
ironically, the last time this site was updated was about 2 months ago....

